# Want car DVD player to play on lcd computer monitor



## 67spit (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a 1990 GMC truck with an Eonon D1305 srereo/dvd player and it has a rca video out. I'd like to install a Samsung 220wm LCD monitor in the back for watching movies at car shows but it has VGA. What all do I need to make this work? HELP,,,,,,,,,,,,I have a show in 3 weeks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

need to get a RCA to VGA connector

Cables Unlimited 5 in Video cable 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15) - male - 4 pin mini-DIN - female 1 x RCA - female - PC


----------

